
Ask HN: Does it feel like 1999? - 11thEarlOfMar
In the late &#x27;90s, dot-com era, every day was a party on Wall Street. The market was up 4 days out of 5. In the first <i>week</i> of 1999, AMZN popped 49.4%, and the NASDAQ finished the year +77.1%.<p>I&#x27;m getting that same, strange sensation of &#x27;giddy dread&#x27; that I had that year, like I&#x27;m having a fantastic time at a great party that I know is about to end with constables and handcuffs.<p>Anyone else?
======
chmielewski
Wikipedia - Irrational Exuberance

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrational_exuberance](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrational_exuberance)

------
yohann305
i was too young to tell but it seems most people are expecting a market
correction/crash. Usually when you're expecting, people hold their grounds
which becomes a full-filling prophecy, ultimately triggering the
correction/crisis. But it's not happening... What's going on!?

~~~
antishatter
In investing it's usually when the crowd starts believing the bull run that
it's at its end.

